# Holiday sleeping any ideas



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Hi everyone just wondered weather I could pick your brains we are going on holiday to wales at the end of October and our little one is going to be 20 mths old but I was a bit unsure about sleeping and wondered how any of you done it did you take a travel cot or did you just use a bed and bedguard. As we will be staying in a caravan. And did you try to stick to routine while you were away or just go with it. Any advice would be greatly received. X x


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hiya....

We've only managed to take Little Pea away for a single night so far, which was to a Premier Inn. They provided a travel cot but he really wasn't a fan. Ended up sleeping with us for the night (thank goodness for king size beds). I would try a travel cot but get bub used to it first. 

xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

We went away about 6 months after LO came home. We bought a travel cot, used LO's own bedding and used it for naps a few times before going away. Put the Travel cot up in our room and stuck rigorously to our normal routine re eating times and sleeping. Even took our own monitor and music and the books we read to keep consistency. Worked extremely well.

Went away recently (about 9 months after first time) and used the travel cot and kept most of the routine but we've been able to be more relaxed about certain parts but night-time routine was exactly same (minus the bath part but we can nights off from that at home too).

My advice would be to try an mimic home as much as poss. and if you have a great time you can always adjust next time. The way I looked at it - I would rather gives us as much chance of a successful holiday rather than being worried we had missed something and it caused us to go steps backwards. Our LO didn't regress at all from the holidays and has been very positive in establishing we always come home together.

Good luck


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you guys for all your advice. X x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry to jump in with a question, we are buying a travel cot tomorrow. I was just wondering if you use the mattress provided with the cot (the thin cardboard thing!) add a mattress, take blankets and cover with a sheet or something else?

Thanks and happy hols!   x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya , we've been twice with little man. On one occasions we used a travel cot that had been provided but with our own bedding and extra matress we had bought and on the other they supplied a proper cot but again we used all our own bedding, pillow etc . We took everything we use for his routine - music, books, night light, monitor, bath oil, bath toys etc and kept things as close to our home routine as possible. It definitely helped and worked because during the day time he was quite hyper being away from home but as soon as we started our night Time routine he chilled and calmed.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sun flower - we bought an extra mattress as the ones that come with the travel cots are very thin. Maybe ok for a teeny baby who lies very flat but not great for small ones to sleep on. I just put it in a vacuum bag to save a bit of space but I've not found travelling with LOs easy on space saving lol


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Ma 1798,  We took a travel cot and did 'try to' stick to a routine...not always possible....and it worked fine. He was in the same room as us so similar to a caravan. 


I was quite firm about 'this is your bed time' and we pretended to sleep to get him off. Also we put his cot around the corner so he couldnt see us and think this helped. 


Altho. to be fair our LO had just turned 3 at the time so a bit older and easier?


Have a lovely holiday! 


Noodles xx


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thank you guys I'm sure we will have a ball.    X x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

We've just been away on our first family holiday    and there was a travel cot supplied. We took our own bedding other than a mattress as I wasn't sure if it would have fitted. The mattress it came with was a bit thin so I folded a blanket up and then held it in place with a fitted sheet. Worked pretty well.   


We too tried to stick to his routine as much as we could, other than a couple of nights were we went out to eat or something. He generally took a bit longer to go to sleep but nothing that concerning.


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys looking forward to our first holiday thanks for all your advice and  tips  x x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We bought a travel cot and used it at parents to begin with then on holidays. didn't buy an additional mattress but mum made some padded sheets and added pillow etc..

On holidays we've always stuck to same bedtime routine with familiar things, bath, books and then bottle and then into travel cot.

Good luck and enjoy x


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

You'll definitely need a separate mattress (there are two different sizes so make sure you buy the right one.  I bought mine from Toys R Us with click and collect).

My child has never got on well with cots but would sleep on the travel cot mattress on the floor (for day time naps at least) so for some occasions I just took only the mattress with us.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We have just come back from a week away in Somerset with our 19 month old.


What we did was put his travel cot up a week before hand and used it for his naps.


When we arrived at the hotel it was the first thing we out up, we put all his bedding from his cot in it that he had slept with for a few days before hand.


We also took some cuddly toys and his fav cars and books.


We kept as close as possible to his routine and he didn't have any issues, the first night was the only night it took him an extra 30 mins to settle down for the night but after that he was totally fine.


Hope that helps and have a good time xx


----------

